# Cages



## P. Novak (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm trying to find a substitute to my wooden cages for all my herps. I've looked at vision cages already, but I'd like to see if there is anything else out there. Something similar to the vision cages would be great.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Singbluemymind (Aug 13, 2008)

check out www.animalplastics.com


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 14, 2008)

Those look good, I am actually thinking of buying one or a few. One question, if you don't use heat pads and you need to stack the cages how would you go about heating them? Right now I currently have my heat bulbs in with my lizards and snakes. (wire cages around the bulbs used for snakes)


----------



## Singbluemymind (Aug 14, 2008)

http://helixcontrols.com/


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 14, 2008)

What would you reccomend? The heat panels? I've never really used heat pads or heat tape or heat panels, it's always been heat bulbs for me.


----------



## arachnocat (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm looking for some wooden cages for my snakes so if you sell yours please let me know.  
The visionarium cages look nice. I've heard both good and bad things about them. I might get one to try.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Aug 14, 2008)

i personally haven't used any of them either but from what i understand the het panels are supposed to work amazingly


----------



## Big Red TJ (Aug 14, 2008)

heat panels are  the way to go use them on all my herps


----------



## willywonka (Aug 14, 2008)

Singbluemymind said:


> check out www.animalplastics.com


They seem to be a take-off of http://www.boaphileplastics.com/.  I have bought from boaphile and really like their cages.  There is no putting anything together it is all shipped ready for immediate set up.  Shipping is included in the price.  The only draw back is the guy can take a while to get them out to you.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 14, 2008)

Singbluemymind said:


> i personally haven't used any of them either but from what i understand the het panels are supposed to work amazingly


Have you ever used the animalplastics.com enclosures? If so how are they? 



arachnocat said:


> I'm looking for some wooden cages for my snakes so if you sell yours please let me know.
> The visionarium cages look nice. I've heard both good and bad things about them. I might get one to try.


If you really are intersted, I would sell them to you. I have 3 at the moment.



Big Red TJ said:


> heat panels are  the way to go use them on all my herps


I've never used them so maybe you can help me with my specifications.

72"Lx36"Dx24"H cage for Black throat monitor. Temperatures needing to be at 80f on the cool side, 85-90f on the warm side, and 115-130 in the basking spot.

72"Lx36"Dx24"H cage for B/W Tegu. Temperatures need to be at 80F on cool side and 85F on warm side with 115F basking spot.

36"Lx24"Dx24"H cage for Brazilian rainbow boa. need temps around 80F, and basking around 90F

24"Lx24"Dx36"H cage for jungle carpet python with temps needing to be at 80F on cool side and 85F on warm side, with basking around 90F

I'm more then likely going with the animal plastics enclsoures.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Aug 14, 2008)

willywonka said:


> They seem to be a take-off of http://www.boaphileplastics.com/.  I have bought from boaphile and really like their cages.  There is no putting anything together it is all shipped ready for immediate set up.  Shipping is included in the price.  The only draw back is the guy can take a while to get them out to you.


seems like a good site but the ones on animal plastics get wider


----------



## rollinkansas (Aug 14, 2008)

I used to have a couple AP racks for my geckos. They were awesome racks, great prices, and their customer service was A+.

If your going to be using tubs, then Id go with heat tape which is great because you can set it to any temp you want with a thermostat.

If the cages arent in a tub-type setup then the heat panels will work just fine too.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm gonna go with the AP cages, but I'm trying to figure out, what size heat panels I will need, or if I can install light fixtures into the cages?


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 15, 2008)

*bump*

So anyone ever use the AP cages? Is it possible to install light fixtures for uvb bulbs or do they come with fixtures already? Also, how do I judge what kind and size heat panel I need?

All help will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
paul


----------



## rollinkansas (Aug 15, 2008)

Give them a call and theyll help with everything you may have questions on.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 18, 2008)

rollinkansas said:


> Give them a call and theyll help with everything you may have questions on.


Thanks, thats what I'm gonna do, but I'm usually working the hours they're open so hopefully I can get sometime to make the call.


----------



## johnharper (Aug 19, 2008)

I just started usinng animal plastics for my baby jungles. I want to switch everything over to Animal Plastics later on when I get where I can. I really like their racks.  

John


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 19, 2008)

johnharper said:


> I just started usinng animal plastics for my baby jungles. I want to switch everything over to Animal Plastics later on when I get where I can. I really like their racks.
> 
> John


What size do you use for your jungles, and how big are your jungles? I'm still debating on which to get for my jcp.


----------



## 1truth (Aug 19, 2008)

I have ap cages for all my retics and anacondas. They way they heat is by using belly heat which fits into a groove under the tank so when they stack everything is nice and flush. There is also a slotted groove for a thermostat probe. You can also use flex watt for heating. The cages hold heat and humidity very well and the florescent lights get mounted to the ceiling with grooves for the cords to fit in while it gets ran to an outlet. Very professional cages. What snakes are you putting in them


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 19, 2008)

Does it come with all that standard? The fixtures and what not?

I'm going to be putting a Jungle Carpet Python in one of the Arboreal models, a BRazilian Rainbow Boa in one of the 4' Terrestrial models, a Black and White Tegu in the 6' Terrestrial model, and a Black throat monitor in another 6' model.


----------



## 1truth (Aug 20, 2008)

The lights, heat cable and locks are ad on's. You also have an option of the glass being hinged or sliding doors. The sliding doors are a little more but are definetly worth it, they look better and if you have an aggressive animal during feeding then they  make it safer.


----------



## 1truth (Aug 20, 2008)

Im not sure about the heating requirements of the lizards but the snakes with be fine with the belly heat.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 20, 2008)

Wouldn't belly heat make it hotter at the bottom for the JCP though? Isn't it suppose to be hotter at the top, which is currently how I have it via heating bulb.

Also, how do I know how much belly heat is needed, I've never used anything but heat bulbs. How much belly heat do you get for the $45 AP offers? Is there anywhere else you can buy it? Also with the sliding doors(which is what I was going to get) does the cage have a substrate blocker so it won't just come pouring out when you open it?

Thanks,
paul


----------



## Meaningless End (Aug 20, 2008)

i use nothing but animal plastics (exept for the monitor) i realy do like the cages allot and they do a great job holding heat and hummidity.. if you would like to go with under tank heating then they have a heat cord that comes included in the pacage and fits very well. i asked them to install ceramic heat fixtures for me so i can use light bulbs as well.. its like a extra 8 bucks or something.. definatly worth it. no complaints.


----------



## 1truth (Aug 20, 2008)

The belly heat is already assembled and wired into the groove when u get it. It looks like 2 squigly patterns on one side of the tank and you just program the thermostat to the temp you want and the cage will be regulated pretty good. With overhead heating you dry out the air and remove any humidity .I have retics and anacondas so i dont know if the arboreal tanks are set up different. The substrate can not get into the tract where the glass slides because the front face of the cage has a 4 inch lip on top and bottom. You can see what i mean in the pic


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! So if I order the belly heat for $45 and it comes with everything I need to operate it? Do you think I should call and let them know my specifications?

How does the belly heat work with basking spots?


----------



## 1truth (Aug 21, 2008)

The belly heat is a basking spot. Mine is set to 90 and the hot end where the belly heat lies is around 92 give or take and cold end is mid 70's to low 80's. The only thing you cant order from AP is a thermostat. I recomment sypder robotics or helix controls. I use sypder and love them


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like it'll work with the belly heats, how high can you set them cause my Black throat monitor needs a 120-130F basking spot.


----------



## 1truth (Aug 21, 2008)

The belly heat with definetly get that hot without a thermostat


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 21, 2008)

Is there any specific thermostat you'd reccomend for me?


----------



## 1truth (Aug 21, 2008)

I use sypder robotics herpstat model, but ive heard helix is very good as well.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you have the links to their websites? I tried finding it on google but I couldn't find any thermostats. :wall:


----------



## Meaningless End (Aug 22, 2008)

hey novac... 

one thing i would like to warn you about.. i used animal plastics cages to house my nile when she was young.. i chose the swing door option instead of the sliding glass and my monitor scratched the hell out of the doors.. so if you go with Animal plastics make sure you get the sliding glass option other wize the cage wont hold up as well..


----------



## harveythefly (Aug 22, 2008)

i just ordered some custom built snake cages from a guy named Paul Edwards...he doesn't have a website but if you search kingsnake.com's classifieds with his name you'll get to his cages...they're made from 1/2 inch insulated pvc panels...plus he has an option to sandwich heat tape between the panels so you can easily heat your herps

Harvey


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 22, 2008)

Meaningless End said:


> hey novac...
> 
> one thing i would like to warn you about.. i used animal plastics cages to house my nile when she was young.. i chose the swing door option instead of the sliding glass and my monitor scratched the hell out of the doors.. so if you go with Animal plastics make sure you get the sliding glass option other wize the cage wont hold up as well..


I was planning on doing that cause glass won't scratch as easily as acrylic, plus the sliding function is just much more appealing to me.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Meaningless End what model are you housing your carpets in? Would the A10 model be enough for an adult JCP?


----------



## Meaningless End (Aug 29, 2008)

P. Novak said:


> Hey Meaningless End what model are you housing your carpets in? Would the A10 model be enough for an adult JCP?


personaly i went for the T12.  its got enough room to have a nice solid pertch and carpets do tend to spend a bit off time on the ground so they enjoy the width.. i have a A10 for my green tree but i realy couldent see my carpet being very happy with it.. but its perfect for a subadult... you have to figure though once they hit about 5-6 feet then 4sq feet of floor space just isnt enough...


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 30, 2008)

I think I'll go with that then. Now what do you think would be the best model for a female brazilian rainbow boa?


----------



## Meaningless End (Aug 31, 2008)

P. Novak said:


> I think I'll go with that then. Now what do you think would be the best model for a female brazilian rainbow boa?


 dont have to go quite as tall with them.. i would still offer the same floor space (that way you can stack them easyer) but instead of the 24" tall they offer a cage thats 15" or 18" tall whitch would work out just fine.

AP cages hold hummidity almost too well and that will be the perfect sort of enviorment for the rainbow.. kepping them in there should be a breeze


----------

